# DVR for Night Vision Scope



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before but I haven't seen anything on it in quite some time. I have had a Pulsar Digisight N750 for a couple of years that I bought for night hunting. Because of some health problems and various other bumps in the road of life, it has never been used but I hope that will change this year. Seems most of the newer thermal and NV scopes have built in recorders but what is available for an add on recorder system for this type of scope? I know there are 2 to 3 hundred dollar units and of course, the cheap but questionable Angel Eye mini dvr. Anyone have a recommendation of something somewhere in the middle that records video and audio?

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can only comment on the UNV DVR. It's been a great unit for me. Recording all weekend plus. I've run it on my digisights and apex thermals.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

